# No More Kia Soul?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I just saw a list of cars eligible for Uber. It did NOT list the Kia Soul.
Has Uber delisted that car? Anyone know for sure?

I know this isn't an Uber website, but it's a pretty good source: https://ride.guru/content/newsroom/uber-car-requirements-2018-eligible-car-makes-models


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

To be honest the Kia Soul is a little car with a big body to make it look like a mid size crossover. On the inside it’s comparable to a civic.


----------



## Poedaughter7 (Jun 23, 2019)

Uber needs to let people use Cargo Vans.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Poedaughter7 said:


> Uber needs to let people use Cargo Vans.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

NORMY said:


> View attachment 330653


Nu-uh! I only get in if the U is made of photons.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I hope they no longer allow the Kia Souls. There are too many on the road here, and that would get rid of a lot of drivers.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I hope they no longer allow the Kia Souls. There are too many on the road here, and that would get rid of a lot of drivers.


I do too but only because it's one of the ugliest cars ever conceived and it hurts my eyes and brain to see them around. I shudder to think what goes on in the minds of people who buy one.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Poedaughter7 said:


> Uber needs to let people use Cargo Vans.


Then we'll be required to haul people's junk around.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I do too but only because it's one of the ugliest cars ever conceived and it hurts my eyes and brain to see them around. I shudder to think what goes on in the minds of people who buy one.


While they are strange looking, the ugliest cars are the ones that look like small hearses, those PT Cruisers. Thankfully, I don't see them much anymore.

While the Kia Soul didn't make the list of the ugliest cars, the Prius did. I also hope they ban the Prius soon since that would knock out so many drivers.

https://matadornetwork.com/life/the-ten-ugliest-cars-being-made-right-now/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> While they are strange looking, the ugliest cars are the ones that look like small hearses, those PT Cruisers. Thankfully, I don't see them much anymore.
> 
> While the Kia Soul didn't make the list of the ugliest cars, the Prius did. I also hope they ban the Prius soon since that would knock out so many drivers.
> 
> https://matadornetwork.com/life/the-ten-ugliest-cars-being-made-right-now/


The Prius gets 57 mpg, you're just jealous.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The Prius gets 57 mpg, you're just jealous.


LOL! I'm not jealous.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

A closer look at this list and it show a Honda Fit is eligible to drive. Hmmmmm, a Fit works, but a Soul doesn't. Interesting.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Oversight ? Or does the Kia Soul now have a center console in the second row, which means it seats four not five?

The Honda Element is out because of the "suicide" doors.



Coyotex said:


> A closer look at this list and it show a Honda Fit is eligible to drive. Hmmmmm, a Fit works, but a Soul doesn't. Interesting.


Uber yes, but Lyft axed the Fit and a bunch of other subcompacts: https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/helpcenter/Policies/subcompact_vehicle_requirements.pdf


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This means less competition for those who actually drive. Most of the car that we’re delisted were rentals from Hertz and Fair.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberAdrian said:


> I do too but only because it's one of the ugliest cars ever conceived and it hurts my eyes and brain to see them around. I shudder to think what goes on in the minds of people who buy one.


Uglier than the Soul is the Nissan Cube. It looks like something the Minions would drive.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There’s hope yet for drivers that actually wants to work. Most of the drivers that use Hertz or Fair just want a car. Their credit is shot, so they can’t get financed for a car, and they’re broke so they can’t even buy a used car.
I have seen and heard drivers state that they only drive enough to keep the cars, they screw the rest of us by flooding the market.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I had to drive a Soul around for a month when my car was in the body shop. Pile of shit.


----------



## ZacAttac (Jun 7, 2019)

remember their hamster commercials


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I loved mine but it was electric so I saved a tonne of money and it was fun to drive. With the back seats down it also had a lot of cargo capacity at a time when I was often hauling a lot of stuff.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

PHXTE said:


> I had to drive a Soul around for a month when my car was in the body shop. Pile of shit.


I'm offended LOL
I love my Kia Soul quite enjoyable, mine has an ECO option which average about 35 MPG


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I loved mine but it was electric so I saved a tonne of money and it was fun to drive. With the back seats down it also had a lot of cargo capacity at a time when I was often hauling a lot of stuff.


What is the range on the Plug-In Soul? Ive been thinking about getting a kick around plug in for driving around town. You can find BMW i3's for fairly cheap in Dallas, but I'm weary of owning a used BMW, even if it's engineless.

Also my old lady will probably kill me if I get another vehicle. Every day she doesn't arrange to have the Uber-mobile "stolen" is a good day.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I just saw a list of cars eligible for Uber. It did NOT list the Kia Soul.
> Has Uber delisted that car? Anyone know for sure?
> 
> I know this isn't an Uber website, but it's a pretty good source: https://ride.guru/content/newsroom/uber-car-requirements-2018-eligible-car-makes-models


Thank goodness! Ugly toaster on wheels.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> What is the range on the Plug-In Soul? Ive been thinking about getting a kick around plug in for driving around town. You can find BMW i3's for fairly cheap in Dallas, but I'm weary of owning a used BMW, even if it's engineless.
> 
> Also my old lady will probably kill me if I get another vehicle. Every day she doesn't arrange to have the Uber-mobile "stolen" is a good day.


Mine was officially 150KM, 94 miles but I could get 160-170, 100-106miles, on it in the summer. When we had a cold winter, -20C or -4F it went down to 90KM, 57 miles because of the heater. That was a 2016. I hear the 2019 has a bigger battery.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wait until gas goes over 3.00 a gallon and all the SUV’s that get 18-22mpg stop driving, there will be a lot less drivers on the road and U/L will expect the rest of us to do XL pickups at X rates.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hahaha, they find a way. Still lots of SUVs up here which amazes me. Currently $3.94 US up here but we were setting records a few months ago at $5.11 so I guess we should be thankful.


----------

